# Help ID Browning Bow



## bowhunter7275 (Feb 15, 2005)

This bow was manufactured in 1991.I am a pse dealer and called about the bow for ya and this is all they could tell me.As far as value I wouldn't think It would be worth very much. They also said as far as literature on this bow you probably won't be able to find much if any. I hope this helps ya out some.


----------



## jed10 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the information. This explains why I have not been able to find any info on the bow. Thanks again.

Jed


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto (Jun 6, 2004)

1991 MODEL WHEEL DRAW PULLEY


SHADOW KINETIC CAM 27-30 2.3
SHADOW KINETIC CAM 29-32 2.55
SHADOW SD KINETIC CAM 25-28 2.3

Only thing I do not have is string length


----------

